# Help! basement flooded and tank failing



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

Lost a few fish already. Only ocellaris clown, green chromis, and royal gramma have survived. I also have a few red bubble tipped anemones, a large frogspawn, gsp, a beautiful neon candy cane and hammer. Anyone interested in taking some or all for a reasonable price give me a pm or im taking them to the lfs later on this evening.

I am in etobicoke


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

omg is your power out?

Etobicoke was terrible, all the best, cant take livestock right now. Good luck


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

My power was out for 14 hrs and just found out my yellow tang is still alive! Poor thing was hiding. But some of my equipment is fried including one of my led lights. So i need to move some livestock.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

good for you, I was thinking about Etobicoke, i got the power out for 5 hours. I was waving the water..... that said, my husband is at Canadian Tire buying a battery operated aerator....more storms are coming tomorrow and the mayor said today the power grid is holding by a thread... very comforting.... the LEDS light wouldnt be an issue for fish.... i guess filtration and aeration are the main things to keep them alive. you can do water changes to to provide oxigen and filtration....but your BTA and corals. oh boy. dont you have any spare light to put on? all the best, my worst nightmare! I almost died of worrisome last night.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

24h outage here... I had to stay up whole night to stir the tank every 15min. Literally didnt sleep. Went to walmart at 7am to get a car battery to power my mp10...


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the flooding, so many affected. Hopefully you can stabilize your stuff soon..


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah sorry man. hope things come back up for you.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

So what I got is called frabill high outputbaerator whisper works on 2 D batteries has a clip on to hang in and comes with an air stone. Supposedly can run 10 hours straight. Looks pretty good. $25 canadian tire.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

good luck man, i hope you get the tank back up and running after everything..and stay salt! haha


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

Letigrama said:


> So what I got is called frabill high outputbaerator whisper works on 2 D batteries has a clip on to hang in and comes with an air stone. Supposedly can run 10 hours straight. Looks pretty good. $25 canadian tire.


I bought something similar yesterday, mine also runs with 2 D batteries. It doesnt produce enough bubbles. I dont know if it can provide enough oxygen to a heavily stocked reef.

Still better than nothing...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

warfanax said:


> I bought something similar yesterday, mine also runs with 2 D batteries. It doesnt produce enough bubbles. I dont know if it can provide enough oxygen to a heavily stocked reef.
> 
> Still better than nothing...


ha! thank you for letting me know. I havent tried it yet, i will. I am thinking of getting that Eliminator at Canadian Tire too...


----------

